

Look who Harvard Business School rejected yesterday - linux_devil
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131212141229-17970806-look-who-is-being-rejected-by-harvard-business-school?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
imahboob
this is true for most pompous institutions...

